
The iPod, As We Know It, Is Dying - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/21/the-ipod-as-we-know-it-is-dying/
======
jsz0
I don't see the Classic going away anytime soon. People who buy it just want
raw storage -- they don't care about cameras, multi-touch, wifi, etc. Being as
it is the "iPod Classic" it doesn't require any significant changes. Just drop
in a bigger 1.8" HD on a yearly basis and it will keep those customers happy.
There are still lots of people who want to carry around their whole library.

------
manish
I always thought iPod a bit of hype. Either it should be iPod shuffle of the
iPhone, others, even iPod touch are unlikely to survive

